# Smok TVF12 Cloud Beast King



## therazia

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv12


*CLOUD BEAST KING*
The beast tank has grown to be unprecedented strong and wild, with a 27mm chest, The newest TFV12 Sub ohm tank is coming with the ever biggest & cloud-chasing coil heads: the V12-T12 (Twelve Coils) and V12-X4(quadruple coils) and V12-Q4 (quadruple coils), which definitely makes it to be the cloud beast king for the year 2017, Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!








What are your thoughts?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

wait what ? explosion proof ?

i can see why we have 300w mods coming out , 12 coils thats just insane

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

Quite ridiculous. It will probably be a excellent tank flavour and cloud wise but something you cant live with daily as a dual battery mod wouldnt get through a day at even half those wattage's let alone a tri-battery mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Haha this is ridiculous!!!

These companies have lost their minds!


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## skola

Go home SMOK, you're drunk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## therazia

You know it's a keeper if it's explosion proof. For when the mod decides to explode while pulling 300Watts on a 0.08 ohm coils. Yummy


----------



## PsyCLown

That is crazy but I think I want one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

explosion proof


----------



## VapingSquid

I'd like to have one, because why not. 

But, to be honest, this isn't innovation in any way:

Thinking about it - it shouldn't be too hard to come up with "the most cloud producing tank" needing "the most coils in a coil head" being able to take "the most watts on a tank". Why? Well, make a mod with 4 batteries and you can go higher in wattage, which means make a wider based tank (jeepers Smok, 27mm?!), and make bigger coil heads that hold more coils. And so on. And so on. It's not innovative, it's just "more of". Maybe they could have stacked the coils vertically top get more coils in without enlarging the diameter...etc? 

My wonder is, where does it stop?

I really wish these guys would focus on building a better looking product with a higher level of finish now. Always with a rattling button here, or a cheaper 510 there. It's because it's always a rush to get to the numbers. But numbers are available to everyone. They can all get there. It just takes "more of". So please, let's see some _*innovation *_or _*polish *_or _*perfecting *_or _*revisions*_ in 2017 

ok. end rant.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

I think it's all about supply and demand. 
People want huge clouds without having to build anything. Boom, done. 
Oh, geekvape copied my tank. BOOM here the next one. 
Etc etc 

Until the consumer changes priorities, it will never stop


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

jl10101 said:


> My wonder is, where does it stop?



Right around the time that the medical industry starts researching vaping at 150W and with 50ml juice consumption per day, rather than the 15W & 1ml juice consumption per day that they have used up to now. That would be my guess.

Smok et al are pushing wattages and juice consumption through the roof, safe in the knowledge that people won't question the Royal College's conclusion that vaping is 95% safer than smoking. The Royal College based that conclusion on research done on 2013-era cigalikes with cartomisers using 1ml of juice per day and operating at 10-15W. Whether chucking 60ml of clouds per day at 150W will produce the same figures is up for debate. 
Maciej Goniewicz has started looking into this and the figures so far aren't very encouraging. But until more conclusive figures are released and become widely known, Smok will make hay while the sun shines. I have a premonition that the bottom will fall out of the high-wattage market quite soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Dont know if i will get one of these because I wont be able to vape my 18mg juices nicely on it

But I would love to try it out someday with a great juice just to see what kind of vape it provides
Curiosity more than anything else

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Ice

They had to make something to use on their 350W mod. All the points taken regarding the high numbers. But they couldn't leave the GX350 mod without a equally rated tank.


----------



## Greyz

Seriously, 28mm? This is getting out of hand now 
http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-345.html

Which V12 should I get mmmmm....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Greyz said:


> Seriously, 28mm? This is getting out of hand now
> http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-345.html
> 
> Which V12 should I get mmmmm....


Would have expected at least 7ml juice capacity for that size


----------



## Scissorhands

Pretty much

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Karel

Well, I get what all of you guys are saying, I do... But I would still love one! It is insane yes.. maybe... But who cares! It is not something that you are going to vape on every day...  I should add, that is what I said about my TFV8 as well, and now... Now I can't stop using it.

I am a BIG fan of Smok products. And according to me, it is innovative!! As it is an idea somebody had and they pushed it through to a final production item! Well done for them. I have to agree, people love high powered mods and tanks! They love flavour and they love big clouds. Everyone is negative about it, but Smok need to stay ahead in that division of monster beast tanks in the market. Allot of companies try to build big tanks producing allot of cloud and flavour, so Smok just decided to stay ahead of their game.

Me personally, I would love one. Not just to experience it, but it has become a collectors piece for me. It is daring, beautiful and unique. So I would love one.

Regarding juice consumption... Wow, everything is quite heavy on juice today... Even my crown tank goes through juice like nothing... The only "low power" juice saving combo, is one like my gf's previous eleaf mods... And it is just not satisfactory. Every hit is a 10 to 12s hit just to taste something... Not for me. Even she wanted to upgrade to a more aggressive unit. 300W is overkill, I won't lie. But it is something that needs to stand next to my tfv4 and tfv8.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

Karel said:


> Well, I get what all of you guys are saying, I do... But I would still love one! It is insane yes.. maybe... But who cares! It is not something that you are going to vape on every day... I should add, that is what I said about my TFV8 as well, and now... Now I can't stop using it.
> 
> I am a BIG fan of Smok products. And according to me, it is innovative!! As it is an idea somebody had and they pushed it through to a final production item! Well done for them. I have to agree, people love high powered mods and tanks! They love flavour and they love big clouds. Everyone is negative about it, but Smok need to stay ahead in that division of monster beast tanks in the market. Allot of companies try to build big tanks producing allot of cloud and flavour, so Smok just decided to stay ahead of their game.
> 
> Me personally, I would love one. Not just to experience it, but it has become a collectors piece for me. It is daring, beautiful and unique. So I would love one.
> 
> Regarding juice consumption... Wow, everything is quite heavy on juice today... Even my crown tank goes through juice like nothing... The only "low power" juice saving combo, is one like my gf's previous eleaf mods... And it is just not satisfactory. Every hit is a 10 to 12s hit just to taste something... Not for me. Even she wanted to upgrade to a more aggressive unit. 300W is overkill, I won't lie. But it is something that needs to stand next to my tfv4 and tfv8.



Same here, I owned a TFv4 and still own a TFv8, I'd want one if only simply to say I own(ed) a TFv12. The TFv8 is a crazy good tank and only recently thanks to @zadiac I installed the TF-Q4 coil and FFS this thing hits harder than the RBA! Vaped it at 150W! On a stock coil! Thats just madness!
At 135W (where I found my happy place) the flavour is outstanding and it chucks clouds.

Even if the TFv12 is 10% better than the v8 then I need one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Greyz said:


> Same here, I owned a TFv4 and still own a TFv8, I'd want one if only simply to say I own(ed) a TFv12. The TFv8 is a crazy good tank and only recently thanks to @zadiac I installed the TF-Q4 coil and FFS this thing hits harder than the RBA! Vaped it at 150W! On a stock coil! Thats just madness!
> At 135W (where I found my happy place) the flavour is outstanding and it chucks clouds.
> 
> Even if the TFv12 is 10% better than the v8 then I need one!



Glad my advice helped you. It really is an awesome tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Damn!!


----------



## Chronix

Doesnt the new arctic v12 have a coilh ead with 24 coils in? 12 sounds like old news


----------



## Karel

daniel craig said:


>



Wow.... I am sad now
... I Also want one... Ha ha ha!!! Dude, what is your opinion about it?


----------



## Chronix

Have you guys seen the insane RBA decks for this tank? Triple coil deck and dual coil deck - both can be run in single coil mode as well

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10010056/6748701-authentic-smoktech-smok-tfv12-replacement-rba-t

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10010056/6748700-authentic-smoktech-smok-tfv12-replacement-rba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## foGGyrEader

Sideshow said:


>


Brilliant haha!


----------



## Ashley A

daniel craig said:


>


Isn't that a cartridge from a revolver? 6 shot and spiraled inner barrel for accuracy too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sideshow said:


>


Not a fan of that over hang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

Kalashnikov said:


> Not a fan of that over hang


Then get a bigger mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## XVX'S

Would sure love one....


----------



## Ashley A

Um, how much are the coils for this beast going to cost?


----------



## Schnappie

Riptrippers first look at the tank. Anyone else think this guy is on some sort of substance?


----------



## Greyz

Schnappie said:


> Riptrippers first look at the tank. Anyone else think this guy is on some sort of substance?




Red eyes, talks shit.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Haha all the signs are there! Despite that his videos are great quality though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Schnappie said:


> Haha all the signs are there! Despite that his videos are great quality though!



As much as he's a sell out, I still enjoy watching his reviews. I like the exotic choice of words he uses to describe anything...
"She hits like a truck full of dildo's!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Greyz said:


> As much as he's a sell out, I still enjoy watching his reviews. I like the exotic choice of words he uses to describe anything...
> "She hits like a truck full of dildo's!"



"Sick as tits" is my favorite 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

Sideshow said:


>



Haha the "Valyrian Steel" had me chuckling for a good while lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix

Even if he was a stoner so what ? Smoking weed is fine people need to get over the stereotype honestly..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Chronix said:


> Even if he was a stoner so what ? Smoking weed is fine people need to get over the stereotype honestly..


Not judging by any means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I can't wait for this to hit our shores


----------



## Clouds4Days

Chronix said:


> Even if he was a stoner so what ? Smoking weed is fine people need to get over the stereotype honestly..



If its for medical reasons and you doing it in a controlled environment at home, its fine.
If you doing it for shyts and giggles it is a problem cause it puts you out of your right state of mind.

In my younger days i also thought there is nothing wrong with it and i tried a splif or two and almost came short in a MV cause i got distracted by the surroundings around me.

That's when i realised it can be a problem.

But enough preaching.

Vape on....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan

Greyz said:


> As much as he's a sell out, I still enjoy watching his reviews. I like the exotic choice of words he uses to describe anything...
> "She hits like a truck full of dildo's!"


Smooth like a porn star bottom...
Rofl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chronix

Clouds4Days said:


> If its for medical reasons and you doing it in a controlled environment at home, its fine.
> If you doing it for shyts and giggles it is a problem cause it puts you out of your right state of mind.
> 
> In my younger days i also thought there is nothing wrong with it and i tried a splif or two and almost came short in a MV cause i got distracted by the surroundings around me.
> 
> That's when i realised it can be a problem.
> 
> But enough preaching.
> 
> Vape on....



haha dude if you want to drive under the influence of anything its your own issue does not mean that smoking is a problem. In your situation you were the problem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Chronix said:


> haha dude if you want to drive under the influence of anything its your own issue does not mean that smoking is a problem. In your situation you were the problem



You right bud, i was the problem and it was my choice.
Same way i choose not to be a stoner.
If you wanna be a stoner then good on you bud wish you many days of happy highs....


----------

